# Heat Rash On My Face... Help!!!!



## waterlily777 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ladies, i hope you ladies can help me. Im having a heat rash all over my face.....

what should i do????


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 18, 2007)

I recommend staying away from harsh face washes and stuff. It will just aggravate it more and cause your face to swell. Also look up on WebMD for some home remedies.


----------



## Maysie (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm maybe calamine lotion would help?


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanx girlssss


----------



## speedy (Dec 18, 2007)

EA 8 hour cream might help also.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe try a cool compress and then some aloe vera gel...hth


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 18, 2007)

Put some cold plain yogurt on your face, that could help as well. I hope you feel better.


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2007)

aloe vera gel should help.


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 18, 2007)

I was going to echo the aloe vera. I have used that when working in pretty harsh conditions.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 18, 2007)

I take Benadryl.


----------



## nlee22 (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the mario badescu healing cream. It works wonders. I use it when i get any sort of rashes that leads to lil bumps that looks like pimple and it's itchy and it's red. I put it on at night and the next day the bumps and the redness is gone!


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 19, 2007)

i tried to wear aloe vera gel....but it really....really....makes my face greazy...and sticky....is it like that?? redness is still here. and if i stretch my face...its uncomfortable feeling. its dry and red. its like a sunburn feeling....but with small little tiny bumps. and i got a feeling my face its a dead red dry skin all over.....it has no pores. it wont absorb anything. am i a snake? changing skin?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 19, 2007)

I get this in the summer and I take Benadryl and it stops the itching and clears up in 1-2 days.


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 19, 2007)

you mean benadryl the cough syrup??? you put it in your face?

hmmm....hey any idea...on how to make the face peel fast. some parts are dry...and smooth.

Okay, as i cant get mario badscue in my country. so i tried to buy new stuff to help my face. which is.... Colonial Dames Pure Aloe Vera Gel. EGODerm Derm to treat the Dry,Red,Itchy Rashes. ITS ALL OVER MY FACE okay.... and QV wash. or cetaphil. it helps...!!!

but i think this is rash plus....some..massive changing of skin. its peeling.


----------



## priya82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Try cucumber juice and drinks lots of water!! Apply a sunscreen while going out in sun!!


----------



## caramensweetz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,  i had the same problem, what i did was: at night, i put a ice on my face for about 3-5 min. then i used (((Benadryl cream extra strength)))&lt; find it at your local grocery store or definitely at Wal-mart. Applied is all over my face that night. The bumps were gone. my friend had the same problem it took her about 2 or 3 night of doing that and hers was gone. i advise you to try that.


----------



## storyoftheeye (Jul 8, 2013)

would claritin work? benadryl makes me drowsy


----------



## KateMoore (Jul 9, 2013)

You could give Claritin a try too. Try applying some lemon juice on a little spot and if you don't get any swelling after 10-15 mins, apply a mask. It cleans your face and leaves no microbes behind. Then gently wash it and pat dry. After that, apply the Claritin/Benadryl and see if you get any results. Hope it works for you!

Also, don't forget to stay away from the sun, and dry wearing less make-up when you go out.


----------



## mebs786 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aloe vera gel or sbc propolis gel both are great to cool and soothe the skin while keeping it moisturised.


----------

